# 07 Fiesta ST Install



## BriST (Apr 30, 2014)

Ok, so things are coming together on this so i thought it time to write a thread about it.

I decided to use a N7 2012 3G as my head unit. I originally wanted to build an ODROID pc with touch screen but that was going to be far beyond my capabilities.

So far i have:-


N7 2012 3G with Timurs USB ROM installed
Nova Launcher with a customised (allbeit basic) home screen interface
90 degree OTG cable
Self powered USB hub
Hifimediy Sabre USB DAC ES9023
Double DIN Fascia Plate
OBDII Bluetooth Interface

The DAC will be plugged into the existing head unit, which will be hidden by means of a 3.5mm lead, thus using the head unit as an amp/controller for the 4 speakers in the car.

Ive been trying to find something suitable to power it, ive come across various pieces of kit, namely the DCDC-USB-200 Intelligent converter and its 100w little brother. There are other ITX style converters and regulators but these were the ones that suited my needs best.

Just recently i came across an older (2009) piece of kit that combines the USB hub and power conversion from 12v input to 5v out with the ability to receive a signal from the ignition to switch on/off, this was the Carnetix P5USB but i cant seem to find anyone thats used it in the type of install i have, perhaps im not looking hard enough but if anyone has any experience of this little box of tricks then any help would be appreciated. This would be my preferred option as it guarantees 500ma per port with individual trip switches in case of any short circuit/overload, it also has ignition control to aid in putting the N7 to sleep.

So, at the moment i think i have everything sorted, my only sticking point is the power source and cutting down the fascia plate to suit the N7.

As a starter, here's a quick shot of my interface v1.0, Its basic, and the buttons need sorting out but im having problems with Nova as everything snaps to grid and i dont want it to lol.


----------



## BriST (Apr 30, 2014)

Also, the idea behind getting the 3G option was to stream live radio via Tunein Pro, but this proved an epic fail as switching between antennas on the drive home last night lead to the radio losing signal and cutting out all the time, not good.

So im after any ideas or recommendations for FM tuners with a USB interface that are N7/Android compatible.

Ive read good things about the "Directed HMHD1000I AM/FM/HD Tuner with USB interface" but its a little on the expensive side, there are smaller 'stick type ones available but i know very little about them, what will run on the N7 or even what type of app/software to use for tuning etc.

Please help.

Bri.


----------



## BriST (Apr 30, 2014)

After a bit of reading last night the Carnetix P5USB is a non-starter, at 500ma output it doesnt provide nearly enough juice to charge the nexus while in full operation so its back to the DCDC-USB-200


----------

